# Canning nacho cheese



## jcatblum

Think I saw a post in here, but can't find it. 
When you buy a large #10 can of cheese do you water bath or pressure can? How long? Thanks so much. I plan on canning the cheese we don't use when I open the can.


----------



## breestephens

I know it is not an approved method. I can it in pints by heating the cheese sauce to just boiling then waterbath for 60 min.I have been doing this for years with no problems. If it is a risk you are willing to take try it and see how you like it.


----------



## PlicketyCat

That's the method for 1 gallon/#10 can of plain and nacho cheese sauce from Jackie Clay:



> I open a #10 can of cheese sauce, then put it in my oven at the lowest setting until the cheese is hot (not cooked). Then I quickly fill hot jars, leaving 1/2&#8243; of headspace, wipe the rims, place hot, previously simmered lids on the jars and screw down the ring firmly tight. I process pints and half pints in a boiling water bath canner for 60 minutes. For higher than 6,000 feet (6,000-8,000 feet) altitudes, you will be increasing your processing to 75 minutes.


----------



## PlicketyCat

There is some argument that commercially canned cheeses are processed with special equipment (they are not), and with preservatives (some are), that allow it to be safely canned.



> *Campbells Fiesta Nacho Cheese Soup:* WATER, CHEDDAR CHEESE (MILK, CHEESE CULTURE, SALT, ENZYME), SWEET RED PEPPERS, MODIFIED FOOD STARCH, TOMATO PUREE (WATER, TOMATO PASTE), WHEAT FLOUR, ROMANO CHEESE MADE FROM COW'S MILK (PASTEURIZED PART SKIM MILK, CHEESE CULTURES, SALT, ENZYMES), MONTEREY JACK CHEESE (PASTEURIZED MILK, CHEESE CULTURE, SALT, ENZYMES), CONTAINS LESS THAN 2% OF MARGARINE (CORN, COTTONSEED, CANOLA &/OR SOYBEAN OIL, WATER, BETA CAROTENE FOR COLOR), SALT, VEGETABLE OIL (CORN, COTTONSEED, CANOLA &/OR SOYBEAN), JALAPENO PEPPERS, DRIED WHEY (MILK), SOY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, CHEESE FLAVOR BASE (CHEDDAR CHEESE [CREAM, NONFAT DRY MILK, SALT, ENZYMES, CHEESE CULTURES, *CALCIUM CHLORIDE*], WHEY, WATER, WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, *DISODIUM PHOSPHATE*), FLAVORING, SPICE EXTRACT, YEAST EXTRACT, OLEORESIN PAPRIKA





> *Kraft Cheese Whiz:* WHEY, CANOLA OIL, MILK, MILK PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, *MALTODEXTRIN* , *SODIUM PHOSPHATE*, CONTAINS LESS THAN 2% OF WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, SALT, LACTIC ACID, *SODIUM ALGINATE*, MUSTARD FLOUR, WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE (VINEGAR, MOLASSES, CORN SYRUP, WATER, SALT, CARAMEL COLOR, GARLIC POWDER, SUGAR, SPICES, TAMARIND, NATURAL FLAVOR), *SORBIC ACID AS A PRESERVATIVE*, MILKFAT, CHEESE CULTURE, OLEORESIN PAPRIKA (COLOR), ANNATTO (COLOR), NATURAL FLAVOR, ENZYMES.


Maltodextrin: is a modified food starch, not a preservative

Calcium Chloride: is a non-sodium salt used as a low/no-sodium salt alternative, and as a food preservative. However, it is common in cheese making to increase the size and strength of curds, not as a preservative.

Sodium & Disodium Phosphate: is a stabilizer and softener used to keep the emulsified fats from separating, it isn't a preservative.

Sodium Alginate: is a thickener and emulsifier, not a preservative

Sorbic Acid: is a natural organic compound used as a preservative. Sorbic acid, ascorbic acids and all the various sorbates are used as preservatives.

Ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) is freely available to the home canner... Fruit-Fresh.

Modified Food Starch, a canning-safe thickener, is freely available to the home cannner... ClearJel and ThickIt. Other freely available and canning-safe thickeners include agar-agar, xanthan gum, guar gum, and pectin.

Several emulsifiers and stabilizers are freely available to the home canner and considered safe for canning... honey, mustard, lecithin, pectin (SureJell), and gelatin (Knox).


----------



## jcatblum

Thanks. The cheese is cheap enough that if it doesn't work out i won't be heart broken. If it does work the kids will be WAY excited. Nachos will be a staple all summer long. My girls think since it is a meal they serve for school lunches it can't be considered junk food.


----------



## Becka03

I would love to hear who has done this- anyone else? I like to get the large cans at Sam's Club- and I hate to leave it sit in the can!


----------



## Becka03

Rich Ideas: Canning Cheddar and Nacho Cheese

I found this online too!


----------



## Caren

why not just freeze it? that is what my boyfriend does for his girls....


----------



## Terri in WV

I prep my jars as normal and fill with cheese and pressure can them for 25 minutes. I've never had a problem. I do like to add a 1/4" or so of water to my jars first to help with air bubbles and to thin the cheese a little bit.


----------



## PlicketyCat

Caren said:


> why not just freeze it? that is what my boyfriend does for his girls....


Because then it wouldn't be _shelf stable_, and would take up valuable freezer space best saved for things that don't can well**.

**Maybe not an issue for someone with unlimited power and freezer space who can go to the store often. Major issue for someone living remote, off-grid, and/or with a small freezer.


----------



## PlicketyCat

To be completely honest, I just heat the cheese sauce up in a pot to 190F, pour it into hot sterile jars, seal with a hot sterile lid and call it good... no further processing. The jars always seal on cool down and nothing funky has ever grown in them. 

Not that I'm advocating anyone else do it this way, but I'm comfortable with it and the cheese doesn't separate or bubble.


----------

